
Lazyscope updated tonight (cool Twitter client that uses RSS - obilgic
http://scobleizer.com/2010/12/05/first-look-lazyscope-updated-tonight-cool-twitter-client-that-uses-rss/
======
Timesync
The new changes are solid. While I understand the reason behind using Air, I
share Scoble's opinion that this becomes a lot more useful when I can use it
in a tablet or mobile environment as that's where I do most of my content
consumption right now.

With that said, I've been a Lazyscope user for a while and it currently
handles my desktop consumption needs adequately. Kudos to the team on the
update!

~~~
zmmmmm
> this becomes a lot more useful when I can use it in a tablet or mobile
> environment

Air is already available for a lot of mobile environments and should be a
pretty good universal cross platform technology across nearly every mobile and
tablet environment soon. I would have picked that as a big advantage of using
Air rather than a downside.

------
ether
I'm using this with @HNFirehose ( www.twitter.com/HNfirehose ) added and it's
working great. What do you guys think about using Lazyscope for subscribing to
Hackernews articles?

------
willembult
Cool interview by Scoble! I've been using this for a while now and I read so
much more simply because it saves me that one important click, love this
thing!

------
adulau
A clever use of RSS without explaining to the users that this is driven by
RSS. Very nice but the software is proprietary... maybe alternatives will pop
up.

~~~
ether
Could you elaborate on what you mean by proprietary?

~~~
pyre
Maybe he/she is referring to the fact that this is running on Adobe AIR?

~~~
ether
But aren't all desktop applications built on proprietary technologies? I am
curious.

~~~
adulau
Firefox (without proprietary plug-ins), vim, gimp, Pidgin, GNOME, Inkscape,
Evince, F-Spot, VLC, MPlayer, Thunderbird,... are not built on proprietary
technologies.

~~~
ether
Aren't they ultimately all built on top of Windows and Mac? (Which are
proprietary technologies)

